
Former Mozilla CTO detained at US border and denied a lawyer - peterkelly
https://www.zdnet.com/article/former-mozilla-cto-detained-at-us-border-and-denied-a-lawyer/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19558161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19558161)

